# Kratom For Anxiety



## Helper (Nov 2, 2011)

I had tried everything from benzos to coffee (um, bad idea lmao) to valerian root. Like, everything.

The only thing that ever really got rid of my anxiety was opiates. I felt so at peace with myself and everyone around me when I took them for my wisdom teeth. But then they healed and I couldn't take them any more. So I had this huge relief from my anxiety, and then it was taken away from me, so I was of course devastated to go back to that "dark place"

so I did research and found out about kratom, a leaf from Thailand. it's a legal alternative to what had helped me and I was skeptical but I took the chance of buying a small quantity at thekratombar.com to see if it would work. they actually have a strain specified for those with anxiety. I find Bali to be the best one. it really helps me stay cool, calm, and collected. Maeng Da and Thai were a bit too energetic for me, which gave me a bit of anxiety.

just thought I'd share this helpful leaf with people that have tried everything and still couldn't find relief. :clap its pretty cheap too if you compare it to real pharmaceutical medication. you only need like 2 grams. 

Post your experiences with kratom here plz!


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

*..*

Bump


----------



## seeker28 (Dec 9, 2010)

I agree, Kratom is a wonderful plant. I like to make tea out of 7-10 grams of Bali Kratom in the evening during weekends to relax while watching a good movie. I never tried taking it before social situations though, but I believe that it could really help with SA in moderate doses. I dont think that taking my regular dose before a social situation would end up too well.  Im going to give it a go sometime with 2-3 grams.


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

Helper said:


> ... Post your experiences with kratom here plz!


How is Kratom helping you people? It didn't have me feeling like anything. The only thing I can remember from it is when I had went up to 4 - 5 grams it gave me shortness of breath and at 7 grams it made me throw up. I didn't experience any anti-anxiety at all. The shortness of breath went away after that one time and I wasn't willing to try 7 grams of green bali ever again. Other than that I don't remember feeling any calmer or peaceful. It didn't help anxiety situations at all.


----------



## Endorphin (Dec 4, 2011)

namespace11 said:


> How is Kratom helping you people? It didn't have me feeling like anything. The only thing I can remember from it is when I had went up to 4 - 5 grams it gave me shortness of breath and at 7 grams it made me throw up. I didn't experience any anti-anxiety at all. The shortness of breath went away after that
> one time and I wasn't willing to try 7 grams of green bali ever again. Other than that I don't remember feeling any calmer or peaceful. It didn't help anxiety situations at all.


Well its obvious your body reacted differently and im sorry you cant enjoy it 
Do you got a good source to buy it from? I love kratom it is literally a god send because when i was doing opiates for a few years up until i hit eighteen, i kept thinking to myself "i feel so NORMAL on opiates! I wish i felt like this all the time..." and then kratom came into my life 
And its better to buy in bulk atleast 100$ for the best deal


----------



## rubyliz (Jul 8, 2012)

I know this thread is on the older side but I wanted to share my suprising experience with kratom. I have been addicted to vicodin for 7 years. I was in a state of constant stress and anxiety due to hiding this from my husband and fear of detox without him knowing and our 4 children ranging from 1 to 12. For 3 years I could not go more than 2 weeks without getting sick and thought I was dying and would never feel healthy again. About 3 weeks ago I finally told my husband and was ready for detox. I already knew of kratom but only used it twice. I decided to use it to help with the w/d symptoms. What came of it was a godsend. I felt virtually no symptoms and was able to get through the first week. After this period I decided to continue use for a couple of months to getv thru the depression period. Since then I have experienced benefits that I never knew kratom provided. It feels like every ounce of anxiety is out of my body. I walk around super happy and have fun being silly with the kids. If i get angry it quickly subsides instead of bothering me for hours. Also I havent gotten sick for weeks and have never felt so healthy. I definitely believe kratom can be used to treat anxiety. Unfourtunetly it seems to work differently on different people. I am taking 4 grams per day of maeng da kratom capsules which also provides the energy i need. Lots of people say the caps dont work but they are taking them incorrectly. When i first used kratom caps it was money down the drain when i swallowed them whole. With the caps you have to suck on them until the powder releases then wash down with liquid. I personally dont think it tastes that bad.


----------



## RobCox1980 (Jan 20, 2014)

*Kratom*

I'd almost go as far as saying Kratom has linings of some of the effects that cannabis delivers. The bonus is you don't have to smoke it. That, and anyone who's been really high knows, there isn't any paranoia. Of course, some would say that strain, with both herbs, are important to consider as well. Let's not forget which one is legal in most of the United States, and the world.

I'd venture to say that Kratom could end up being a huge backer in the battle against anxiety. Use responsibly.


----------

